# Rolleicord III



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2018)

I got this one last year for cheap (for a Rollei product) ... not easy to do.
Was a little worn all over, shutter was no working, front cover was really dented around the aperture lever (not sure how someone could have done that) and the shutter cocking knob was falling off.

Most III's have a Xenar, but I happen to stumble upon a Triotar.
1950-53




Rolleicord III by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## The Barbarian (May 13, 2018)

Some TLRS with frozen shutters start working again, if you squirt a little naptha into the blades.   It's often a bit of schmutz  on the blades that make them stick.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 13, 2018)

Yes, that is the method I use ... just make sure it fires dry for a couple of days before putting it back together.


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2018)

Look super-sexy! I'd love to have a vintage Rolleicord like that one!


----------



## Dany (May 14, 2018)

Perfectly right ! Rolleicords are sexy.
Even equiped with their dedicated lens cover like this one






In fact the model III with a Triotar


----------



## dxqcanada (May 14, 2018)

Hmm, that sexy dedicated lens cover costs almost as much as the camera.

Darrel, you want a Rolleicord ... I cannot seem to sell my on eBay ?


----------



## Dany (May 15, 2018)

Some Rolleicord are fascinating.
It took me time and efforts to find and buy this one :


----------



## webestang64 (May 15, 2018)

Stunning......



Dany said:


>


----------



## dxqcanada (May 15, 2018)

Ah, that's a very good looking Rollei.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 16, 2018)

The Barbarian said:


> Some TLRS with frozen shutters start working again, if you squirt a little naptha into the blades.   It's often a bit of schmutz  on the blades that make them stick.


Be careful with using pure Naphta, a lot of times, although it cleans the blades well, will dry up the blades to the point of getting sticky again. I would use Naphta but add a small drop of Nyoil to it, mix well and then apply.


----------

